# How many poos a day?



## Qing (Oct 21, 2012)

As some of you know I switched Cookie to raw a couple weeks ago, she's having 3x115g a day. Although her poo is small and firm and none smelly , but she actually poos more since she's on raw! I thought it should be the other way round? She use to poo 4 times a day on kibbles and now she poos 5 or 6 times a day! The first three are very close together within half to one hour in the morning then two or three more before and after dinner. Is this normal? When will she have less poo? She's 5 months old this week, how many times do your dog poo? 
Another thing is the biting getting bad again! Please tell me she'll grow out of it! The light at end of the tunnel is disappearing slowly! Lol We went to her first training class tonight , although she was the one of the best behaved dog there, I wish she is that good at home! She still bites our sleepers , nips our hands and legs! She lost all her canines and some big teeth at the back, why is she still biting? 
Sorry about the long post, just need some reassurance from you experienced dog owners!!!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I am wondering if she is not quite emptying properly given that her poos are so close together. How long has she been on raw? It may be she needs a little longer to adapt. Re the biting has she any hide chews? Or rib bones. Try distracting with these.


----------



## Qing (Oct 21, 2012)

She's been on raw for two and half weeks now, does it normally take this long to settle ? She's a lovely dog apart from the biting! She has hooves, stagbar and other chews. I've tried all the methods re biting but she seems not slowing down!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Maybe it's just her norm. How did training go? I am sure you will get some good advice, re the biting, at school. That's assuming you have tried all the advice on here. Consistency is the key re any training and keeping it going when you think they have got it. Max has started pushing the boundaries but he is maybe a month older, but I am sure he is becoming a truculent teenager.......at least he doesn't keep asking for money!! 

Max only poops a couple of times a day now but it has taken a while. He will often go first thing in the morning and again after his breakfast. Which I class as one session cos he is in a hurry for his breakfast. Then again in the evening after tea.


----------



## Qing (Oct 21, 2012)

Thanks Cat! You are right, don't think we've been consistent enough, have to be more firm with her! The training went well, she was so well behaved while other dogs were barking mad! Will ask for the advise next week. Cookie is the same in the morning, she does a poo first thing and another one straight after breakfast, these pups must be starving in the morning!lol


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

You mentioned that she has lost some big teeth and canines - she's going to have teeth coming through to replace those, and her gums will be sore, this could well be contributing to her biting.


----------



## Qing (Oct 21, 2012)

Yes Von, I keep telling myself that she's teething that's why she bites a lot, but sometimes it gets me down and fed up...just hoping we are nearly there!


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

It WILL get better, things usually settle down after their second teeth are through. It seems like eternity at the time, and is soooo wearing. Hang on in there, we're all commiserating with you.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly poo's 3-4 times a day but she is on dry food. She is going to be 5 months soon and she is starting to be very bitey again. I think it's because of her teeth. It's not as bad as when she was a tiny puppy but sometimes especially when she is tired it gets out of control. I think it's because she is teething so I have lots of chew toys. Her bites are for the most part not very hard but sometimes they do hurt. I am now using a clicker to try and get her to stop this. I will wiggle my fingers in front of her face and she will nibble etc...and the moment she stops for even a second I click and treat her this seems to be working very well for her. I introduced the words "no bite" so now if she starts to nibble on us I say no bite and she will lick us. Good luck with your puppy I am sure she will be fine just takes patience!!


----------

